# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Coinye West Coin

## Larry

Bitcoin has been all the rage this last year, and several new cryptocurrencies are popping up. One currency that sprouted up was the Coinye West coin, but Kanye West quickly got his lawyers on it and had them shut down before they even launched it.  Here is a thingiverse 3D CAD for the Coin West Coin:



The Actual CAD drawing:

----------

